# Need hour help with Hubby......



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay all you Pot Belly Pig owners give me your "10 ten reasons" for owning a Pot Belly Piggy....
I am trying to convince my DDDH that having a PBP around is okay.....we already have a fenced in spot for it...my veggie garden that only grows WEEDS!!! and I am sure he could make a nice home and shade spot for it.....thanks !!


----------



## farmy (Jun 16, 2009)

well they have pros and cons... my pots are inside outside... some of the pros... they are great snugglers! They are very smart and easy to train, cuteness is always a plus, they are smaller than your typical farm pig so a lot of the vet stuff you can do yourself, as far as pets they seem to me to be pretty low maintenance. 

Some of the cons though... they are TOO SMART sometimes, I have seen pigs tho know how to open latches to gates, mine can open all the doors in my house, they will tear up whatever part of the yard you have them in... they personally dont smell but mud holes (atleast here in florida) can have quite a  smell to them...

I do have to say one thing that is endearing to me but most people dont seem to like is their stubbornness...  I love their personalities, but  a lot of people ask me how I do it. 

I would take him maybe to a sanctuary in your area that has potbelly pigs, let him meet them and hang out with them... maybe he will even fall in love with someone while you are there.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply....My girlfriend just got a baby PBP 2 or 3 months ago and he's so darn cute.....There going away beginning of July for a week and she has asked me if I would look after him....he's an indoor outdoor piggy also......can you give me any tips to make his adjustment smoother...she's bringing his crate and blankie food etc....hopefully it will be a good week and hubby will fall in love with him....


----------



## farmy (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah number one... dont try and pick him up!!!! haha... 

one thing you can do is sit cross legged on the floor and hold food in your hand slowly each time get it closer to our lap and eventually he should hop in... which is very very cute. 

Dont over feed him! They put on weight sooo quick... 

If she hasnt already you could teach him to sit... which is fun to do and they look so cute sitting down and looking up at you...

When he gets there just open the crate in a quiet room of your house and give him a few hours by himself to come out and check it out... you will want to go in but I would wait, let him get acquainted then go in quietly. 


You should be fine though if you just dont pick him up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mully (Jun 16, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> You should be fine though if you just dont pick him up!!!!!!!!!!


TOOOO funny


----------



## farmy (Jun 16, 2009)

I also forgot... they love bananas... and banana chips... thats a life saver out of the 80 pigs I know every last one of them loves bananas... but them b the bunches before your little roommate arrives.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha Ha !!!   SQUEALLLLL ! Yes when my friend comes over with 'cuddles" and she needs to pick him up oh my gosh sounds like your pulling off his leg.....
Thanks for all the information....


----------



## haviris (Jun 17, 2009)

I pick my pig up all the time, she make grunty noises, but nothing bad. I just love picking her up and giving her a big hug, plus I like the noises she makes when I sqeeze her! (sounds mean, but I promise it's not)


----------



## farmy (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to pick up my pig all the time... now shes too big  but until she was used to it it was def. very loud... my hubby always remarked on how lucky we were that we didnt have glass brains... 

But if she wants to convince the hubby my guess is loud squeels will not be the way to a mans heart!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well he does ride a Harley........I wonder which is louder....

on another note  my friend is having a little problem with "cuddles" nibbling at her ankles.....she corrects him with a firm no.....anything else she could do....he's like a puppy....


----------



## farmy (Jun 17, 2009)

a firm no is good... we also had to use a penny can on my smaller pot belly... she never nibbled me but she used to nibble my hubby all the time.


----------



## haviris (Jun 18, 2009)

Well my pig was a bottle baby (or bowl baby), so I held her from 3 days on. And no I don't think loud squeals is the way to go.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 18, 2009)

When "we do get a pig" .... I plan on having it live outside...if we get a baby should I keep it inside until a certain age...or should i keep it outside in its yard/hut 24/7 so it knows its place....?


----------



## farmy (Jun 18, 2009)

umm I hear of people doing both...having them indoors when small and then shipping them out... It's hard to say. I would imagine if you want the piggy to live outside, whats where you should start it off.

 I can not imagine telling my pigs now that they can not come inside... (i think i would lose that battle if I tried!)

If you plan on getting a little pot belly you may have to keep him inside at first... My little baby (who I want to bring home but hubby says no more pigs!) Chicken Little, is about to turn a year old and is just now big enough to go into a pen, he maybe weighs 15 pounds. 

A few things I can advise if you are going to keep a pig outside... 

It seems to me that if you provide a plastic kids pool (available for around 5 dollars at toys-r-us or walmart) and keep sun screen on your pig your yard wont become as sloshy and muddy, our guys love their pools and the plastic really holds up to them. Nellers does this to her pool everyday and its held up for almost a year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also like them because they are easy to clean. 

On our pigs we use an SPF 30 kids sun block and it works great!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 18, 2009)

OMG !!!!     I WANT A PIG!!!!    Thats to funny!!!   thanks for the photo!!!


----------

